# Sd40 ve..



## schlepprock (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys,Santa brought my wife a S and W SD40 VE for Christmas,so far its been good,but when you re install the mag and rack it,it wants to jam up..but only at first rack..never when youre shooting..any thoughts on this..thanks..Phil


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

I would say the mag may not be seating far enough up. Maybe try pushing and holding it in and the racking it.


----------



## schlepprock (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply..If you rack it and release quick enough it dont hang,and it has done it with both mags,and with 13 loaded and 14 loaded. But it has never jammed while shooting..


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I'm new to handguns or guns in general. You could maybe try different ammo. I'm sure someone else will chime in as well.


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

Try loading one or two less rounds till the mag spring gets broke in. While your not shooting leave them fully loaded.


----------

